# 5D Mark III incompatible with Metz 45CL-4?



## Old Shooter (Jun 16, 2012)

I have used Metz strobes and Canon bodies together for nearly 20 years. When I bought my first digital, 450D, I was told I couldn't use my 60CT-4 with it. I bought a 45CL-4, SCA 3102 Canon Module, and a SCA 3045 connecting cord that all worked perfectly with the Rebel. All E-TTL functions worked great in both Manual and Tv/Av modes (fill).

I finally treated myself to my first full-frame and decided to make sure the 5DIII and Metz played well together. They did not. The flash would fire; but it was like a full manual burst. The exposure verification light would not illuminate even though the test shots were probably 8 stops over. I noticed that the flash ready light on the 5DIII was blinking intermittently; like it was indicating an error. I tried the camera in various modes; Green Box, Tv, Av, and Manual - nothing worked. I called Metz USA and they said I needed an updated 3102 module with version 5 software. Bought one from Adorama, put it on the camera, everything was the same - malfunction... I should mention that the Rebel and the Metz still function perfectly together...

Anyone else experiencing something similar? I hope - I pray - it's not the body because returning it from here in Afghanistan would be a major PITA! Any suggestions? I was thinking about buying a Canon flash just to make sure the problem wasn't with the body circuitry...


----------



## bjd (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 36CT-2 . Reading the Internet I read that it would only work with a standard shoe, it had an SCA310 (3 contacts) and
needed an SCA301 (1 contact). With that shoe I have exactly the effect you describe.

Even read that the Flash is dangerous for the Camera, also a 5DMK3, if used with the SCA310.

Sorry that I cannot help. Just as stuck as you, so much so that I ordered a 430EX today.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 29, 2012)

Just read something. The EOS's can only do E-TTL, the shoe may be able to do E-TTL but can the flash itself?


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 29, 2012)

UPDATE - Spoke with Metz USA and gave them the symptoms. They emailed Metz Germany and the engineer there said they would receive their 5DIII for testing in about a week. Symptoms indicate software incompatibility between the camera and strobe. Not sure how long it will take to remedy. Ordered a 430 from B&H myself!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, reverse engineered flashes and radio triggers may no longer work when Canon adds new flash features to a new body. Somehow, Canon manages to maintain compatibility with their older products. 
The better flash manufacturers like Metz will figure it out and issue a update to the flash firmware, its just a matter of waiting to buy a new body like the 5D MK III until the third party manufacturers update their equipment.


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the price you pay when you want to have the new toys as soon as they come out! ;D


----------



## strawpanda (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a Canon 5D III and a recently acquired Metz 45CL-4 Digital, which came with a Metz SCA 3045 (and a Nikon foot). I have been told by Metz's superb advice desk that I need an SCA 3102 M6 hot shoe to get E-TTL working. For now I can let the flash measure the exposure when linked to the camera in manual mode via a regular synch cord. That works fine.

It has been difficult to source an SCA 3102 M6, not easy to find at all, though at the time of writing I think I have two on the way, via friends in other countries!

Incidentally, I now have the newer NiMH battery packs and 970 chargers (B46 set, about £75), which work with both my recent acquisition and my trusty old Metz 45 CT-5s. Metz assure me that they too can be connected to my Canon and can't harm it as they 'are equipped with a low voltage-ignition (ISO 10330)'.


----------

